# Does anyone have that old PS2 advertisement?



## test84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone remember this?
It was a brain in a blender, with alot of blood spitting out, and the buttons on the blender was PlayStation's O,X,... buttons.

I cant find it anywhere.

And there is also this one which is a brian and a spine attached to a PS2 controller but first one is much better.


----------



## test84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Even a note? even a SPAM?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a good look around a few hours ago but didn't find any trace of it so didn't think it was worth commenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What country did you see it in? I think they use different ads in different territories, might make it a bit easier to find.


----------



## test84 (Jan 4, 2008)

I havent seen the first one myself but two of my friends did, Since Sony is not so official here, they mostly steal ads from other magazines, like UK or States.

I know, that didnt help!


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 4, 2008)

I googled around, had no luck, but was it a PS2 hardware ad? or for a game? cause blood spitting out, brain in blender: doesn't sound like a sony ad.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you seen the baby ad? *shiver*


----------



## test84 (Jan 4, 2008)

maybe not much blood spilling out and up, but I'm sure there were blood in the blender. I really like to print it. its like thousounds of words of saying how great PS2 is in one image.

And starngest was David Lynch's, and somewhat its equivalent for PS3 (that hotel with different personalities)

thnx for the googling though.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

What region were you in when you saw it?


----------



## test84 (Jan 4, 2008)

In Asia but that dont matter that much since they stole ads from other regions.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh it's a magazine scan! I was looking for a video. What a div


----------



## test84 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> I havent seen the first one myself but two of my friends did, Since Sony is not so official here, they mostly steal ads from other *magazines*, like UK or States.
> 
> I know, that didnt help!
> 
> ...


----------

